# Please!! Critique my Jumping!!



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

You're a little ahead of the motion in the second picture; try sitting closer to your tack and letting the horse jump into you, not the other way around


----------



## EQ hunter rider (Feb 10, 2008)

*ok*

ok Thanks I will work on that!! =)


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

You need to stop pinching with your knees. When you pinch with your knees, your leg goes back, and your upper body goes forward. This usually is caused by weak leg muscles. Try working more without stirrups. If I was you, I would hold back on jumping 3ft until your leg strength increases and you can keep your leg underneath you. Try working on jumping smaller fences without stirrups as well. 

You also need to give a better release. You still have a strong hold on your horses mouth in both pictures. You also don't want your shoulders to get far ahead of your upper body, which is also happening. 

I agree with what the other person has said as well, about waiting for your horse to jump to you.


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

what pepperduck said is the exact thing I was going to say. You need to be able to take a picture and draw a straight line from your hip to your heel. But you are pinching with your knee so your leg is going back. You are also jumping a head of the horse causing your upper body to go foward. 

Ride a lot without stirrups and jump as well without stirrups. Also if you have a calm horse and a trainer jump on a lunge line with your eyes closed to help you learn to wait for the horse. (only do this if you have a trainer and a calm horse you trust)


----------



## EQ hunter rider (Feb 10, 2008)

haha I have jumped with my eyes closed before down a bounce..

Thanks guys!! ill ride ALOT without sturrips. Its hard with this cold nasty weather to even be able to ride though..






pepperduck-

Shadowplay wants to jump the jump to early most of the time thats why I am keeping ahold of her mouth, plus she is only In a snaffle Thats not a strong bit, So I dont see the harm Even if I have to have a short rein. Its not ripping her mouth off.
But I do see where I need to give more of a release, Wich I have been working on. I have also been working on automatic Releases so I dont use her neck for balance.
The weird thing is I have a better position Jumping bigger, And she jumps it better. She likes to jump big. Not these silly small jumps.


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

And that thought process is what makes a horse get a hard mouth. Any bit can be harsh when it is in the wrong hands, even a snaffle. You probably need a stronger hold on her mouth because you have been holding her so tightly so long. When you hold your horse over the fence like that, it usually makes them want to go forward more to run through the constant pressure. Since the case is now , it's not a strong bit I can hold her hard, maybe you should try learning how to have a soft hand and use your seat and body to slow her down before the fence. Riding does not come from your hands. I really don't think you should jumping 3ft if you don't know all this.


----------



## EQ hunter rider (Feb 10, 2008)

The problem is with her, The stronger the bit is the stronger she is, Weather I have a Loose rein or not. I dont mean to sound rude, but I asked you to critique my jumping, Not how high I should jump or not. The fence sizes are up to my trainer And I. :wink:


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

well I don't mean to sound rude, but I did as you asked. I critiqued your jumping, and I feel that you are not good enough to be jumping that height. Just to clarify, I am taking about loosening on her over the fence. You are going to run into problems down the road with your horse if you let go of her mouth a little.


----------



## EQ hunter rider (Feb 10, 2008)

I didnt ask you To give your opionion on how high I should jump or not. Ok, ill loosen up my reins and give her a better release.


----------



## tomini91 (Feb 27, 2008)

i agree with a lot of the points the others have brought up... my mom and i both have the prob. with gripping with our knees which causes our lower leg 2 swing and go back. try 2 keep ur lower leg tight that will also help you with not leaning on his neck 2 much which will also be helped from pressing ur heel down deeper... as for reign length and him going faster try 2 pull and let go (not grab) that helped me a lot with my last pony along with training in draw reins he also was one 2 jump early...or when ever he wanted so ya keep up the good work ( i do not agree with pepperduck on not jumping 3ft, u can b moving up and still learning and training and some prob. can actually b easier fix when jumps r higher) good luck


----------

